# ISP3 update fehlerhaft



## bezier (25. März 2009)

hallo,
ich habe versucht von 3.0.0.9 RC2 auf die finale 3.0.1 upzudaten. dies schlug leider fehl!

habs mit dem manuellen update versucht. nach der ersten eingabe von "php -q update.php" kam die aufforderung zur eingabe des mysql passwortes und danach die frage nach einem weiteren passwort (ich denke hier war wohl auch das mysql passwort gemeint). danach kam folgende meldung:

```
ERROR: Unable to drop MySQL database: dbispconfig.
```
habs dann nochmal versucht und nun kommt immer folgende meldung:


```
Fatal error: Cannot use string offset as an array in /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/update.php on line 146
```
rufe ich nun ispconfig übers web auf kommt folgendes:


```
[B]Warning[/B]:  Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in [B]/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/lib/module.conf.php[/B] on line [B]38[/B]
```
und 

```
Table 'dbispconfig.server' doesn't exist
```
was kann ich nun tun?

achja, mein system ist debian lenny.


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

> habs mit dem manuellen update versucht. nach der ersten eingabe von "php -q update.php" kam die aufforderung zur eingabe des mysql passwortes und danach die frage nach einem weiteren passwort (ich denke hier war wohl auch das mysql passwort gemeint). danach kam folgende meldung:


Wie es aussieht hast Du scheinbar nicht den mysql root User verwendet als Du ISPConfig ursprünglich installiert hast, daher hatte es dann keine ausreichenden Berechtigungen für das Update.  Er fragt auch nur einmal nach dem root Passwort außer Du hast ein falsches eingegeben, dann fragt er so lange bis es stimmt.

Hast Du ein Backup der MySQL Datenbank?

Poste mal die Zeile 146 der Datei 
/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/update.php

der Version die Du bei dir zum Update verwendest.


----------



## bezier (25. März 2009)

ich hab den server komplett nach der anleitung auf howtoforge installiert (The Perfect Server - Debian Lenny (Debian 5.0) [ISPConfig 3]).

und eben auch das entsprechende root mysql passwort eingegeben - nur eben 2x. mit einem anderen passwort hätte doch auch nicht die datenbank gelöschen werden können, oder?

ein backup hab ich leider nicht.

hier noch der code aus zeile 146:

```
$conf['postfix']['vmail_mailbox_base'] = $ini_array['mail']['homedir_path'];
```
ist die aktuelle version von heute abend. per wget gezogen.


----------



## bezier (25. März 2009)

sehe gerade ich hab noch ein backup der datenbank vom 17.03.

soll ich das erstmal wieder einspielen?

mein mysql-root-passwort ist mit sonderzeichen...liegts evtl. daran?


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

> mein mysql-root-passwort ist mit sonderzeichen...liegts evtl. daran?


ja, dass kann gut sein. Das mysql passwort darf auf keinen fall irgendwelche Stuerzeichen enthalten, die von der Shell interpretiert werden.

Du kannst auch nochmal in /root/ nachsehen, ob dort noch ein Backup liegt das der Updater gemacht hat. Ansonsten müsstest Du Dein backup vom 17. einspielen.


----------



## bezier (25. März 2009)

hab das backup eingespielt und nochmal versucht. leider der gleiche fehler:


```
server1:/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install# php -q update.php


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 _____ ___________   _____              __ _
|_   _/  ___| ___ \ /  __ \            / _(_)
  | | \ `--.| |_/ / | /  \/ ___  _ __ | |_ _  __ _
  | |  `--. \  __/  | |    / _ \| '_ \|  _| |/ _` |
 _| |_/\__/ / |     | \__/\ (_) | | | | | | | (_| |
 \___/\____/\_|      \____/\___/|_| |_|_| |_|\__, |
                                              __/ |
                                             |___/
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


>> Update

Operating System: Debian Lenny/Sid or compatible

This application will update ISPConfig 3 on your server.
MySQL root password []: !!$!!meinpasswort12345

Enter password:
ERROR: Unable to drop MySQL database: dbispconfig.
```
und die datenbank ist wieder weg...

hab mich auch noch mal mit phpmyadmin als root und eben dem passwort erfolgreich eingeloggt, also wird das passwort schon stimmen.


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

Siehe meine Post oben:

Das mysql passwort darf auf keinen fall irgendwelche Stuerzeichen enthalten, die von der Shell interpretiert werden.

Das $ ist ein Steuerzeichen. Ändere das mysql root Passwort dass es nur aus Zahlen, Buschtaben in klein und Großschreibung sowie dem Unterstrich besteht.


----------



## bezier (25. März 2009)

ich hab nach dem 17.03. nur eine website neu erstellt und die ist auch noch ohne inhalt.

was muss ich löschen damit es keine probleme beim neuen anlegen gibt?
ich denke mal im /etc/apache2 den eintrag in sites-available und sites-enabled, den web-ordner im entsprechenden clienten.

der dns-eintrag ist wo? in der datenbank? wenn ja, dann wäre der ja schon weg wegen dem alten backup.

noch was vergessen?

wo speichert isp3 das root-mysql-passwort? will das hinterher gerne wieder mit meinen sonderzeichen haben. (hab das mal irgendwo hier gelesen, aber finde es gerade nicht.)


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

Du sollst nichts löschen und ISPConfig speichert das root passwort nicht, sonst würde es ja beim Update nicht danach fragen. Also ändere bitte das root Passwort mit phpmyadmin, spiel die DB zurück und start das Update.


----------



## bezier (25. März 2009)

nichts löschen? aber mein backup der datenbank ist vom 17.03. und danach habe ich noch eine website angelegt welche ja nun im apache, mydns und auch im ordner des clients als web20 angelegt wurde.

wenn ich die website nun wieder anlegen wurde kann es doch zu problemen kommen, alleine ja schon weil er dann wieder ein web20 anlegen will welches ja schon existiert, oder irre ich mich total?

das passwort wird übrigens gespeichert. zumindest hab ich gerade die datei /usr/local/ispcomfig/server/lib/mysql_clientdb.conf mit dem pw entdeckt.


----------



## bezier (25. März 2009)

oje, hab das pw mit phpmyadmin geändert (also nur "abcdefghij12345" ohne sonderzeichen) und hab wieder den selben fehler!


----------



## Till (26. März 2009)

Nicht löschen.



> das passwort wird übrigens gespeichert. zumindest hab ich gerade die datei /usr/local/ispcomfig/server/lib/mysql_clientdb.conf mit dem pw entdeckt.


Stimmt, die spielt aber beim update keine Rolle.


----------



## bezier (26. März 2009)

sorry, aber es geht nicht. hab gerade wie nachfolgend das passwort neu gesetzt.


```
/etc/init.d/mysql stop 

/usr/bin/mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables &

mysql -u root mysql 

UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD('testpw_12345_') WHERE User='root';

FLUSH PRIVILEGES;

exit

/etc/init.d/mysql stop 

/etc/init.d/mysql start
```
und es geht nicht - gleicher fehler. er löscht immer die ispconfig datenbank und bricht ab.


----------



## Till (26. März 2009)

Keine Ahnung, bei mir haben die updates einwandfrei funktioniert. Es muss daher irgen was spezifisches an Deinem system sein.

Dann bleibt Dir wirklich nur eine komplette Neuinstallation von ISPConfig. Zur Deinstallation rufts Du einfach das uninstall script auf, welches sich im gleichen verzeichnis wie das Update script befindet und danach dann das Install Script.


----------



## bezier (26. März 2009)

oje... ich geh mal davon aus das dann alle einstellungen von ispconfig futsch sind, oder? sind nämlich nicht gerade wenig...


----------



## planet_fox (26. März 2009)

> alle einstellungen von ispconfig futsch


Welche Einstellungen denn genau meinst du ?


----------



## Till (26. März 2009)

Zitat von bezier:


> oje... ich geh mal davon aus das dann alle einstellungen von ispconfig futsch sind, oder? sind nämlich nicht gerade wenig...


ja, die sind bei einer neuinstallation natürlich weg.

Du kannst es ja nochmal mit dem Update versuchen, das Problem liegt bei deinem mysql root user. das Update schlägt fehl weil ISPConfig mit den daten die Du angibst sowie mit der Konfiguration Deines root users nicht die Datenbank mit den mysql tools "mysqldump" und "mysql" dumpen kann und danach die neue DB einlesen.


----------



## bezier (26. März 2009)

also nachdem ich mit phpmyadmin keine datenbank anlegen konnte hab ich mir doch mal echt gedanken um mein system gemacht und siehe da....

"kleine" sache grosse auswirkung...ein chown -R mysql:mysql ./mysql/ wirkt schonmal wunder...

warum mein mysql ordner eigentümer und gruppe root hatte weiß der henker...also ich wars nicht, oder?! 

naja, zumindest lief das update nun durch!

vielen dank für die unterstützung!!!


----------



## bezier (28. März 2009)

nach dem update kommen keine emails mehr an und auch der ftp zugriff funktioniert nicht mehr.

ich habe ja das mysql root passwort geändert (jetzt ohne sonderzeichen) und ich vermute das häng damit zusammen.

irgendwo steht wahrscheinlich noch das alte, oder?


----------



## Till (28. März 2009)

schau mal in die logfiles und poste die exakten fehlermeldungen.


----------



## bezier (28. März 2009)

mail.log

```
ar 28 15:47:09 login postfix/master[13680]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 17773 exit status 1
Mar 28 15:47:09 login postfix/master[13680]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Mar 28 15:48:04 login postfix/qmgr[17814]: 690493AC229: from=<root@server1.domain.eu>, size=719, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar 28 15:48:04 login postfix/qmgr[17814]: 5EB8A3AC217: from=<root@server1.domain.eu>, size=719, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar 28 15:48:04 login postfix/qmgr[17814]: C850C3AC22C: from=<web16@server1.domain.eu>, size=1021, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar 28 15:48:04 login amavis[17431]: (17431-01) (!)connect_to_sql: unable to connect to DSN 'DBI:mysql:database=dbispconfig;host=127.0.0.1;port=3306': Host '127.0.0.1' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server
Mar 28 15:48:04 login amavis[17431]: (17431-01) (!!)TROUBLE in process_request: connect_to_sql: unable to connect to any dataset at (eval 86) line 241, <GEN27> line 3.
Mar 28 15:48:04 login amavis[17431]: (17431-01) (!)Requesting process rundown after fatal error
Mar 28 15:48:04 login amavis[17434]: (17434-01) (!)connect_to_sql: unable to connect to DSN 'DBI:mysql:database=dbispconfig;host=127.0.0.1;port=3306': Host '127.0.0.1' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server
Mar 28 15:48:04 login amavis[17434]: (17434-01) (!!)TROUBLE in process_request: connect_to_sql: unable to connect to any dataset at (eval 86) line 241, <GEN27> line 3.
Mar 28 15:48:04 login amavis[17434]: (17434-01) (!)Requesting process rundown after fatal error
Mar 28 15:48:04 login postfix/smtp[17816]: 5EB8A3AC217: to=<root@server1.domain.eu>, orig_to=<root>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=33738, delays=33738/0.01/0.01/0.06, dsn=4.3.2, status=deferred (host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 421 4.3.2 Service shutting down, closing channel (in reply to RCPT TO command))
Mar 28 15:48:04 login postfix/smtp[17815]: 690493AC229: to=<root@server1.domain.eu>, orig_to=<root>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=120138, delays=120138/0.01/0.01/0.06, dsn=4.3.2, status=deferred (host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 421 4.3.2 Service shutting down, closing channel (in reply to RCPT TO command))
Mar 28 15:48:04 login postfix/smtp[17816]: warning: connect to mysql server 127.0.0.1: Host '127.0.0.1' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server
Mar 28 15:48:04 login postfix/smtp[17816]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Mar 28 15:48:04 login postfix/smtp[17815]: warning: connect to mysql server 127.0.0.1: Host '127.0.0.1' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server
Mar 28 15:48:04 login postfix/smtp[17815]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Mar 28 15:48:05 login postfix/qmgr[17814]: warning: private/amavis socket: malformed response
Mar 28 15:48:05 login postfix/qmgr[17814]: warning: transport amavis failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the problem description
Mar 28 15:48:05 login postfix/master[13680]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 17816 exit status 1
Mar 28 15:48:05 login postfix/master[13680]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling
Mar 28 15:48:05 login postfix/qmgr[17814]: warning: private/amavis socket: malformed response
Mar 28 15:48:05 login postfix/qmgr[17814]: warning: transport amavis failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the problem description
Mar 28 15:48:05 login postfix/master[13680]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 17815 exit status 1
Mar 28 15:48:05 login postfix/error[17821]: C850C3AC22C: to=<w.mai@domain.de>, relay=none, delay=112115, delays=112114/1.1/0/0.01, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
Mar 28 15:48:05 login postfix/error[17821]: warning: connect to mysql server 127.0.0.1: Host '127.0.0.1' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server
Mar 28 15:48:05 login postfix/error[17821]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Mar 28 15:48:05 login postfix/error[17822]: 5EB8A3AC217: to=<root@server1.domain.eu>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=33739, delays=33738/1.1/0/0.01, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
Mar 28 15:48:05 login postfix/error[17823]: 690493AC229: to=<root@server1.domain.eu>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=120139, delays=120138/1.1/0/0.01, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
Mar 28 15:48:05 login postfix/error[17822]: warning: connect to mysql server 127.0.0.1: Host '127.0.0.1' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server
Mar 28 15:48:05 login postfix/error[17822]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Mar 28 15:48:05 login postfix/error[17823]: warning: connect to mysql server 127.0.0.1: Host '127.0.0.1' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server
Mar 28 15:48:05 login postfix/error[17823]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
```


```
Mar 28 17:17:37 login postfix/master[13680]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 25836 exit status 1
Mar 28 17:17:37 login postfix/smtpd[14127]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Connection reset by peer
Mar 28 17:17:37 login postfix/master[13680]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 25837 exit status 1
Mar 28 17:17:37 login postfix/smtpd[16506]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Success
Mar 28 17:17:37 login postfix/smtpd[4439]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Connection reset by peer
Mar 28 17:17:37 login postfix/master[13680]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 25838 exit status 1
Mar 28 17:17:37 login postfix/smtpd[14128]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Success
Mar 28 17:17:37 login postfix/smtpd[16894]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Success
Mar 28 17:17:37 login postfix/smtpd[29330]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Connection reset by peer
Mar 28 17:17:37 login postfix/master[13680]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 25839 exit status 1
Mar 28 17:17:37 login postfix/smtpd[6021]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Connection reset by peer
Mar 28 17:17:37 login postfix/master[13680]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 25840 exit status 1
Mar 28 17:17:37 login postfix/smtpd[27986]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Success
Mar 28 17:17:37 login postfix/smtpd[3549]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Connection reset by peer
Mar 28 17:17:37 login postfix/master[13680]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 25841 exit status 1
Mar 28 17:17:37 login postfix/smtpd[6821]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Success
Mar 28 17:17:37 login postfix/smtpd[17858]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Success
Mar 28 17:17:37 login postfix/smtpd[27985]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Connection reset by peer
Mar 28 17:17:37 login postfix/master[13680]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 25842 exit status 1
Mar 28 17:17:37 login postfix/master[13680]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 25843 exit status 1
```
syslog:

```
Mar 28 17:35:01 login /USR/SBIN/CRON[27179]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Mar 28 17:35:01 login /USR/SBIN/CRON[27178]: (getmail) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/run-getmail.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Mar 28 17:35:01 login /USR/SBIN/CRON[27180]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 25 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)
Mar 28 17:35:01 login pure-ftpd: (?@localhost.localdomain) [INFO] New connection from localhost.localdomain
Mar 28 17:35:01 login pure-ftpd: (?@localhost.localdomain) [INFO] Logout.
Mar 28 17:35:01 login pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Mar 28 17:35:01 login pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Mar 28 17:35:01 login imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Mar 28 17:35:01 login imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Mar 28 17:35:45 login pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:78.94.62.14]
Mar 28 17:35:45 login pop3d: LOGIN, user=sven@domain.de, ip=[::ffff:78.94.62.14], port=[1148]
Mar 28 17:35:45 login pop3d: LOGOUT, user=sven@domain.de, ip=[::ffff:78.94.62.14], port=[1148], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=12, sent=39, time=0
Mar 28 17:35:54 login postfix/proxymap[2329]: warning: connect to mysql server 127.0.0.1: Host '127.0.0.1' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server
Mar 28 17:35:54 login postfix/proxymap[2329]: warning: connect to mysql server 127.0.0.1: Host '127.0.0.1' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server
Mar 28 17:35:54 login postfix/trivial-rewrite[27248]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
```
so wie ich das seh kein connect zu mysql, da wahrscheinlich noch das falsche pw genutzt wird. nun für mich die frage wo muss ich für email und ftp die noch ändern? oder aber was sicherlich einfacher (und mir lieber) wäre ich ändere das pw wieder aufs alte zurück und ändere nur für ispconfig das mysql passwort händisch - nur eben die frage wo?


----------



## Till (29. März 2009)

ISPConfig und alle Dienste benutzen einen eigenen User namens ispconfig um sich mit der DB zu verbinden. Ich hoffe Du hast den user nicht geändert?


----------



## bezier (29. März 2009)

nein , hab ich nicht. hab lediglich das root mysql passwort geändert, damit es kein sonderzeichen (in meinem falll das $ enthält). danach lief ja auch das update durch. 

wenn ich mir über phpmyadmin in der datenbank mysql die tabelle user anschaue, dann sind die passwörter von root und ispconfig aber unterschiedlich.

datenbankspezifische rechte des users ispconfig auf dbispconfig sind alle vorhanden.


----------



## Till (29. März 2009)

> wenn ich mir über phpmyadmin in der datenbank mysql die tabelle user anschaue, dann sind die passwörter von root und ispconfig aber unterschiedlich.


Das muss ja auch so sein, anderenfalls wäre das ja eine riesige Sicherheitslücke.

Schau mal in die diversen postfix mysql config datein ob du dich mit den dort gelisteten zugamgsdaten verbinden kannst.


----------

